# Leerzeichen entfernen... Problem Javascript



## crucho (5. Sep 2003)

Hi, 
hab ein Perl document in dem Javascript eingebnden ist. 
Das Javascript überprüft Einträge in einem Formular mit 4 Feldern. 
Jetzt hab ich noch eine Zeile eingefügt, die in einem Formular (comment) den Eintrag auf leerzeichen überprüft und austauscht ( in meinem Fall durch ein x ). 
Bei öffnen des Dokuments erscheint aber ein Fehler unten im Browser IE. ( unerwarteter Quantifizierer ). 
Wo liegt das Problem??? 


print "<script language=\"JavaScript\">\n";
print "function checkngo()\n";
print "{\n";
print "document.form.comment.value.replace(/+/,\"x\")\n";   <!------hab ich eingefügt !!!
print "var zahl = 0;\n";
print "if (document.form.ID1.value.length == 4) { zahl++; }\n";
print "if (document.form.ID2.value.length == 4) { zahl++; }\n";
print "if (document.form.ID3.value.length == 4) { zahl++; }\n";
print "if (document.form.ID4.value.length == 4) { zahl++; }\n";

print "if (zahl != 4) { alert(\"The Dongle-ID is incorrect! Please check your inputs!\"); }\n";
print "else \n";
print "{\n";
print "  var question = \"Please make sure that this is correct:\\n\\n";
print "Dongle-ID : \" + document.form.ID1.value + \"-\" + document.form.ID2.value + \"";
print "-\"+ document.form.ID3.value + \"-\" + document.form.ID4.value + \"\\n\\n\";\n";
print "  Check = confirm(question);\n";
print "  if (Check == true) {form.submit();}\n";
print "}\n";
print "}\n";
print "</script>\n";


----------



## der gute (5. Sep 2003)

Hi.


			
				crucho hat gesagt.:
			
		

> print "document.form.comment.value.replace(/+/,\"x\")\n";   <!------hab ich eingefügt !!!


probier mal 

```
print "document.form.commenta.value.replace(/\s/g,\"x\")\n";
```

kann vielleicht auch (/\\s/g,\"x\")sein.

Gruß


----------

